# Halibut Pellets am Haar



## apportier_dackel (7. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Carphunters

Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch zwecks Befestigung der Pellets am Haar.
Ich verwende keine D-Rigs sondern eine ganz normale Haar Montage und bekomme die Pellets nicht richtig befestigt.

Anbohren will ich nicht um die Pellets mit Stopper zu fixieren.
Wenn ich die Pellets am Haar mit Bait Bands fixiere hängen sie mir zu tief unter dem Haken.
Bei der Pellet Befestigung mit Zahnseide habe ich doch das selbe Problem oder wird diese nicht am Haar eingeschlauft?

Beim stöbern im Forum komme ich immer wieder auf den D-Rig aber es muss doch auch normal am Haar gehen? Welche Lösung habt ihr dafür?


----------



## Pilkman (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*



			
				apportier_dackel schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn ich die Pellets am Haar mit Bait Bands fixiere hängen sie mir zu tief unter dem Haken. ...



Warum das? Das hängt doch nur davon ab, wie lang Du das Haar bindest. Binde das Haar mit der kleinen Schlaufe doch einfach kürzer, schlaufe dann ein Baitband in die kleine Schlaufe ein und befestige daran dann das Pellet.

Pellets mit einem Loch würde ich an Deiner Stelle in ein langes Haar einschlaufen. Also ein Pellet nehmen, es in das Vorfachmaterial einschlaufen und dann ein No-Knot-Rig binden, wobei Du ja hier auch wieder in der Vorfachlänge und damit dem Abstand zwischen dem Pellet und dem Hakenbogen frei in der Wahl bist.


----------



## Fishaholic (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Hallo!

Ich binde auch eine genau der Ködergröße (Frolic/Rufus/Pellets) passende Schlaufe mit ein und schlaufe den Köder ein.
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist die Pellets in ein Stück Nylonstrumphose zu verpacken und den am Haar zu montieren. Der Vorteil dadurch ist, dass selbst der bereits aufgelöste Pellet noch fängig ist. Attraktiv ist er deswegen genauso!

MFG Steffen


----------



## darth carper (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Ich schlaufe die Pellets auch mit einer großen Haarschlaufe ein. Für mich die beste Lösung. Von Baitbands halte ich nichts.


----------



## Fishaholic (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Ach weil es mir gerade noch einfällt:
Wer Köder mit Loch fischt kann Geld sparen, indem er anstatt teure wasserlösliche Folie, Tüten, Netzchen, Schnur oder co ... Zuckerwürfel benutzt um direkt am Hakenköder Lockfutter zu platzieren.

Das funtioniert folgendermasen:
Stabiler Gummiring oder Powergum am Rig befestigen und den Gummi durch soviele Pellets ziehen, dass er nur noch straff über den Zuckerwürfel passt. Ist der Rig im Wasser, löst sich der Zucker rasch auf, der Gummi schnellt zurück und die Pellets liegen in direkter Nähe des Hakenköders.
Billig einfach, effektiv, aber dafür hab ichs geklaut! ;-P


----------



## Seebaer (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

*Hallo apportier_ dackel*

*Sorry wenn ich Dein Thema betreffs der Halibut Pellets mitbenutze.*

Hatte mir dieses Jahr bei Ebay 15kg von den Pellets gekauft und bei unseren Vereinssee (21Hektar) mit angefüttert. *OHNE ERFOLG*

Am Fischbesatz kann es nicht liegen.

Gibt es zum Angeln mit Halibut Pellets besondere Tipps???


----------



## Pilkman (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Hallo Seebär,

das ist eigentlich ungewöhnlich, mit frischen Pellets fängt man eigentlich immer etwas und wenn es die "geliebten" Brassen sind, die sich auf die Köder stürzen. 

Ich vermute, dass Du überlagerte Ware erstanden hast. Aufgrund des hohen Fett- und Eiweissgehaltes sind Pellets rechte empfindlich und werden relativ schnell ranzig. Also immer frische und richtig ölige Ware kaufen, das gilt nicht nur für die Halibuts, sondern auch z.B. für Forelli für die Boilie- und Teigherstellung.


----------



## apportier_dackel (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Danke erstmal.

Ihr habt ja recht, das es kein Problem ist den Pellet mit der passenden Länge des Haar einzuschlaufen. Allerdings benutze ich noch fertig gebunden Rigs und habe da diese möglichkeit nicht.

Also bleibt die möglichkeit den Pellet "unter" das Haar zu binden bzw. mit einem Gummi einzuschlaufen. Und dabei kommt mir der Abstand Haken - Pellet immer etwas groß vor. 
Ist es sehr störend, das Pellet direkt am Hakenschenkel zu befestigen so das der Haken "fest" an der Seite vom Pellet anliegt?

Zur Fängigkeit muss ich sagen, das ich sowohl mit Halibut Pellets als auch mit stark richenden Boilies ähnlich gute Erfolge hatte. Bisher hatte ich die Pellets angebohrt wobei es beim Wurf aber teilweise den Pellet "gesprengt" hat.


----------



## Pilkman (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*



			
				apportier_dackel schrieb:
			
		

> ... allerdings benutze ich noch fertig gebunden Rigs und habe da diese möglichkeit nicht. ...



Also bevor Du da groß rumbastelst und Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für das Pellet suchst, hättest Du in der Zeit doch schon mindestens zwei perfekt passende No-Knot-Rigs gebunden - genau mit der Vorfach- und Haarlänge wie Du das möchtest.  #6

Ehrlich, das geht absolut easy und schnell. 

Du mußt Dir auch kein spezielles Vorfachmaterial kaufen, platte Geflochtene z.B. Corastrong mit einer Tragkraft um 10 Kilo tut es da auch. Öhrhaken mit geradem oder nach innen gebogenem Öhr in einer passenden Größe aussuchen (2, 4 oder 6 je nach Hersteller), 30-40cm Geflochtene abschneiden, eine kleine Schlaufe in ein Ende, Pellet einschlaufen, das andere Ende der Schnur von hinten durch das Hakenöhr, Abstand Pellet/Hakenbogen bestimmen, dann mit den Windungen des No-Knot von oben nach unten zum Schenkel hin beginnen und am Ende das Vorfachende wieder von hinten zurück durch das Öhr. Vorfachlänge bestimmen, Wirbel anknoten, fertig. 

Beim Köderwechsel stimmt ja alles wieder, dann kannst Du ganz normal einschlaufen. #6


----------



## Christian D (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

In der aktuellen carp connect ist ein recht ergiebiger Artikel über Pellets von Sacha Kral drinn....


----------



## Seebaer (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Sorry appotier_Dackel

das ich Dein Thread nochmal mißbrauche.

Hätte mal eine dumme Frage.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen *Halibut *und* Heibutt Pellets???*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Halibut-Pellets-Karpfen-Koeder-25-Kg-NEU-und-FRISCH_W0QQitemZ7201576327QQcategoryZ65989QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



http://cgi.ebay.de/Heilbutt-Pellets-v-R-S-R-Baits-25kg-6mm-Boilies_W0QQitemZ7202916516QQcategoryZ65989QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bei den oben von mir genannten Pellets die ich bei Ebay gekauft hatte handelte es sich um Heilbutt Peletts, glaub mit 21 oder 22 mm Durchmesser.

Gruß

Seebaer  <°)))))>><


----------



## Christian D (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

kommt im Prinzip alles aus der selben Produktion.....


----------



## Carpomanik (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Tip von mir wenn ihr algemein mit Pellets Fischt nehmt nen Stück Damenstrupfhose und Packts da rein. Dann könnt ihr auch mit Pellets Fischen die sich relativ schnell auf lösen.


----------



## Christian D (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Interessant sollte in diesem zusammenhang auch das Pellet-Oil von Pelzer sein.
Auch Lebertran schützt das Pellet vor vorzeitigem Auflösen.


----------



## darth carper (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Lebertran und Lachsöl als Dip für die Pellets kann ich auch nur sehr empfehlen.


----------



## René1964 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Hallo, gibt es irgendwo eine Skizze von so einem No-Knot-Rig? Wird das noch irgendwie gesichert? Hab sowas nocht nicht gesehen.

Danke.


----------



## esox_105 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*


----------



## René1964 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Ah, vielen Dank! Und diese Wicklung hält ohne zusätzliche Sicherung?


----------



## esox_105 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*



			
				René1964 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, vielen Dank! Und diese Wicklung hält ohne zusätzliche Sicherung?


 

Das hält bombig #6 .


----------



## René1964 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Supi, danke nochmal.


----------



## carpfisher1 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Wollte mal fragen wie lang das Haar sein muss wenn ich 20mm Pellets benutze?


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (18. August 2009)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Ziehe erst den Pellet auf und fixiere danach den Haken via No-Knot so wie Du ihn brauchst.
So geht es am besten.


----------



## carpfisher1 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

danke


----------



## YuryR. (18. August 2009)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

@carpomanic: kannst du bitte ein bild reinstellen wie du das mit dem strumpf machst'??


----------



## Schleienfischer13 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

#q#h#c;+|kopfkrat|gr:





apportier_dackel schrieb:


> Danke erstmal.
> 
> Ihr habt ja recht, das es kein Problem ist den Pellet mit der passenden Länge des Haar einzuschlaufen. Allerdings benutze ich noch fertig gebunden Rigs und habe da diese möglichkeit nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schleienfischer13 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*



carpfisher1 schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen wie lang das Haar sein muss wenn ich 20mm Pellets benutze?


 Ich würde das Haar 2cm wählen,denn der Abstand zwischen Köder und Haken sollte ungefähr 1cm betragen.|supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2011)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Zitat von *carpfisher1* 

 
_Wollte mal fragen wie lang das Haar sein muss wenn ich *20mm *Pellets benutze?_





Schleienfischer13 schrieb:


> Ich würde das Haar *2cm* wählen,denn der Abstand zwischen Köder und Haken sollte ungefähr *1cm* betragen.|supergri



Du bist ja ganz ein Pfiffiger.:m
:q:q:q

Merkste was?

(2cm + 1cm = 3cm)


----------



## Tino (25. August 2011)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Richtig Tinca.

Mathetiek ist nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Ich befestige meine Pellets ganznormal:
normale Haar Montage wie auf hartais nur ein größerer Hacken.
Kaufe schon Pellets mit Löcher und fedel sie auf.
Und so Fische ich immer auf Karpfen und die hacken sich auch immer


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*



Tino schrieb:


> Richtig Tinca.
> 
> Mathetiek ist nicht jedermanns Sache.



Rechtschreibung auch nicht... |rolleyes

Seit kurzem fische ich auch mit 20 mm Pellets.

Ganz simple Montage:
No-Knot, Haar beginnt ca. auf Höhe der Hakenspitze.
Haarlänge (vom Hakenbogen aus gemessen) ca. 3-10mm, je nach Größe der Pellets (immer zwei StücK).

Ich achte v.a. darauf, daß der Köder den Haken nicht berührt.

Garniert wird das ganze mit etwa fünf Pellets und ein paar Frolic an PVA-Schnur.
Ohne vorfüttern.

Bei fünf Ansitzen sechs Karpfen zw, 12 und 16 Pfd.
Dann einmal mit dem Line-Agiliner-Rig: 
Ein zehn Pfünder. Der Haken saß bis zum Knoten voll im Fleisch.

Ich verwende vorgelochte Pellets.


----------



## Rotty (28. August 2011)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Also  ich   finde man  sollste  mindestens  1.5-2 cm  abstand  vom hacken haben !!!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*



Rotty schrieb:


> Also  ich   finde man  sollste  mindestens  1.5-2 cm  abstand  vom hacken haben !!!



Warum?


----------



## Rotty (5. September 2011)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Warum?


 
Warum need ?
:vik:


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*



Rotty schrieb:


> Warum need ?
> :vik:



Hm, es ist ja eigentlich unhöflich, eine Frage mit einer Gegenfrage zu beantworten...|rolleyes

Aber ich beantworte sie Dir trotzdem.:m

1,5 -2 cm ist ganz schön lang...

Hätte da bedenken, weil der Fisch den Köder ja sehr weit inhalieren muß, bis der Haken fassen kann.

Da kommt es sicher viel öfter vor, daß der Haken recht knapp sitzt.
Oder der Karpfen den Köder wiederaus blasen kann, ohne den Haken überhaupt im Maul gehabt zu haben.
Mit dem langen Haar sitzt Du dann da und wartest. Und wartest...
Mit meinem kurzen Haar hake ich sie und drille...|supergri

Ich fische nie mit Haarlängen über 10mm und hatte noch keine zu tief sitzenden Haken.

Am Anfang war bei mir das Haar auch ab und zu etwas länger und ich hatte es immer wieder, daß der Haken zu wenig Fleisch gehakt hatte, was im Drill dann leicht zu Verletzungen (Aufreißen) führen kann, wenn ich wegen Hindernissen mal gegenhalten muß.

Aber Du hast sicher auch Deine guten Gründe, wenn Du sagst das Haar sollte so lang sein.

Also:
Mindestens 1,5-2cm?

WARUM???;+

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## BARSCH123 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Teilweise schraube ich meine Haarlänge auf 5 cm hoch, kann mannchmal das entscheidende detail sein, muss es aber nicht.
Deshalb finde ich 1,5-2cm jetzt garnicht so lang.

Standart ist bei mir aber eine Haarlänge von 1-2 mm. 

Tl.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Teilweise schraube ich meine Haarlänge auf 5 cm hoch, kann mannchmal das entscheidende detail sein, muss es aber nicht.
> Tl.



Warum???

Welchen Sinn macht das lange Haar?

Ich bin unwissend.#c Nicht gehässig!

In welchen Situationen verwendet man sie?

Bei mir haben sich die Ergebnisse durch ein kurzes Haar verbessert, aber das ist ja anscheinend nicht immer so.

Bitte laßt mich nicht dumm sterben...

Grüße 
vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## BARSCH123 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Der sinn des langen Haares ist, dass der Karpfen den Köder aufnehmen kann aber nicht direkt mit dem Haken in berürung  kommt, sodass er in dann schlussendlich mit mehr vertrauen voll einsaugt und dabei fliegt dann der Haken hinterher und dreht sich aufgrund des langen Haares sehr gut ins Fischmaul.

Wenn die Fische auf dem Spot hektisch fressen also mal hir und da was aufnehmen und weiterschwimmen macht ein laanges Haar nicht viel sinn denn dann schwimmt der Fischt weiter ohne den Haken im Maul zu haben. Ein langes Haar macht z.b da sinn woh die Fische sehr langsam fressen, und jedes Körnchen Futter prüfen und sich beim fressen nicht viel bewegen.

Tl.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Vielen Dank!

Vollkommem logisch und perfekt erklärt!#6

Das wirft natürlich sofort neue Fragen auf:

1.Lieg ich richtig mit der Vermutung, das diese Bedingungen i.d.R. dann gegeben sind, wenn 

a)ein starker Angeldruck (durch "Freaks") herrscht?

(An meinem Hausgewässer (10ha Baggerweiher) wird nach dem Motto "Boilie raus, und hoffen, daß was beißt..." gefischt. Mit meiner PVA-Montage bin ich schon ein Exot...
Allerdings sitzt an den Standartplätzen ständig jemand.)

b)ein Futterplatz überbeansprucht wird?

(Vorfüttern tut (anscheinend) niemand ernsthaft)

2.Macht es Sinn, trotz guter Fänge mit kurzem Haar, ein langes Haar zu verwenden, um an die ganz Dicken zu kommen?

(Ich sitz normalerweise von 20-1 Uhr, immer 1-2 Karpfen zw. 10 und 20 Pfund (Vereinsrekord 25Pfd, den will ich heuer noch knacken...).  

Muß vielleicht dazusagen daß wir das Gewässer erst seit zwei Jahren haben und die Vorpächter vermutlich ernsthafter gefischt haben...

Ja, ich weiß, ich muß es selber ausprobieren...

Aber:
Ich überleg mir gern vorher, ob eine  neue Methode überhaupt Sinn macht...

Und:
 "Never change a winning team!"!
Meine Ergebnisse liegen weit über dem Durchschnitt (und das Karpfenfieber hat mich, nach  gut 20 Angeljahren, erst heuer gepackt...) 

Wär schön, dazu Meinungen von Leuten mit Erfahrung zu bekommen!

Grüße
vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Rotty (18. September 2011)

*AW: Halibut Pellets am Haar*

Also   soll  das heißen  wen ich im Frühjahr  fische  wo die  fische  noch  vorsichtig  sind benutze  ich  zwischen  boilie und  und  Hacken  einen größeren abstan als wie  wenn die  fische  agressiver beißen ?

Und  dan hätte ich  noch eine  frage  fürs Boiliesfischen  was is am  Tag  oder Nacht  sinvoller ?
  Pop up`s , Boilie, Schneemann ??


----------

